# Interpretation denials from Medicare



## jrumble (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello,

We are having problems with billing professional fees for EKGs and Echos interpretations. When the MD's bill for the fee they only have the diagnosis codes that the patients is either in the hospital for or going to have surgery for. These codes are clearly not related to any cardiology studies and are all bing denied for diagnosis cross walk errors. My question is does anyone know of an ICD-9 code for Medicare to cover Interpretations in itself?


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ahhh, if only it were that easy.  You must utilize either the diagnosis code (reason) for the test or code from the results of the test.  Unfortunately, it has been my experience that hospitals do not always provide the appropriate info on the first try.


----------



## jrumble (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought I would give it a try to see if some hidden magic code was out there! Thank you for your response though


----------

